# Cognitition and geography



## Maxresde (Apr 26, 2021)

"My latest trip was quite North into the freezing cold and I went down a hole in the ground to see how avoiding light and temperature and EMF (levee 30) would affect my brain function and my dopamine levels.  I think geopathic stressors is a lot bigger player than I thought when I wrote the Quilt document.
... EMF seems to have a massive effect on mitochondrial function and especially on cognitive function.  What I found astounded me and I will be moving soon because of it.  I became super productive and my cognitive abilities rose dramatically when I cut EMF underground.  The further North I went, the better I got especially, if it was below sea level.  It also seems to be independent of sunlight amounts or temperature. 
...
I found when I went underground anywhere, I fared best mentally and biochemically on testing.  The biggest underground benefit was within a cities limits.  The worst place I found was in a plane prior to landing and when we landed at the gate.  I think I know precisely why this is the case too.  I am now wondering how badly EMF of our modern wired world really may be for me?  The results were so startling that it may cause me to alter how I live from here on out.
The further south I went the worse I got mentally and biochemically, but I got stability in both cognition and in my labs the higher my altitude got the closer I got to the equator."

I just saw this in a blog post by a doctor. I was thinking that it ties in with the Hyperborean legends, and also the legends about living underground.




DOES WHERE YOU LIVE ACTUALLY MATTER?


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: maco144Date: 2019-07-17 18:24:52Reaction Score: 3


That post is from the end of 2012. I can't find much of an update or post script. Lowering EMF makes a lot of sense, plenty of websites with science and testimonial on that. I would say that this is the majority of the benefit he achieved. Mitochondria does better with sun so the whole restricting sunlight doesn't make much sense, perhaps just a short term boost through some sort of ~starvation/hormesis mechanism. The concept of barometric fluctuations as having impact on genetically different people does make sense but I can't see how it would create such an impact in such a short time. 

I'd love to see more research on it. Certainly interesting food for thought.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-07-18 05:47:56Reaction Score: 1


I think not only average amplitude, but also spectrum matters.
I have read several studies, linking high sun activities (sun spots, CMEs) to a statistically significant increase in incidents like heart attacks and strokes, traffic accidents, and psychotic behavior. Electromagnetic processes play an important role in the human brain, and states of mind/psyche are associated with specific frequencies (see EEG).


----------



## Maxresde (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: maxresdeDate: 2019-07-19 00:33:05Reaction Score: 0


Yes, I would like to see more research on the subject too. I think the person who wrote that may have gone in a different direction subsequently. I know he moved further south from where he was living when he wrote that. But I found it interesting anyway. Might be worth someone else following it up.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-07-19 08:15:35Reaction Score: 1


Some other things that are in play here.
The moon, for instance. Many people claim to be sensitive to moon phases (especially full moon), while PR science says it is all delusion.
But the moon does not only reflect light, he disturbs the geomagnetic field as well. Most probably, this sensitivity is related to such EM effects. I'm affected too, by the way.
What else creates "strong" electromagnetic fields that could affect and disturb humans ?
1. HAARP and similar high-power transmitters. AFAIK, their transmission frequence is from hundreds to several thousand Hertz modulated onto SW.
2. Submarine transmitters (military). They transmit in the ULF range, directly overlapping with the brain wave frequencies. Interference with human health and mental is known and reported. AFAIK, the military had been forced to relocate stations or reduce power, due to massive complaints.
3. Cell phone towers. Lower power, but ubiquitous, you probably live near one. And the sinister fact is, according to the relation Lambda = c/f, cell phone frequencies are tuned to the dimensions of the human head (so that the head can absorb a maximum of EM power). But that is just a coincidence, I guess ...
.


----------



## Maxresde (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: maxresdeDate: 2019-07-20 20:15:40Reaction Score: 0



another interview with this guy

'all masses on the earth have changed in the last 112 years because the magnetic field has changed'


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2019-07-20 23:32:08Reaction Score: 0




maxresde said:


> another interview with this guy
> 
> 'all masses on the earth have changed in the last 112 years because the magnetic field has changed'



Interesting video, take with "grain of salt".  It makes sense that EMF would play a part


----------

